# Havs in CA? (Getting closer!)



## k_inca (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! I posted a few months ago asking for your advice on getting our first puppy. We are feeling ready and looking for the right one to take home in a couple months. I'm so excited!!!

We live in Los Angeles. My initial research for a breeder led me to Tim w/ T-Wags. I felt really comfortable about choosing him. However DH would like me to look a little bit closer to CA, and I don't blame him... Tampa is pretty far! Although I'm still considering T-Wags, it just makes sense to at least TRY to look closer. I've been doing some research but thought I'd take it to the forums here.

So ideally I'd love to find a male parti or Irish pied, ready for a home starting in August (but we'd be willing to wait longer if needed)... I've been doing some research into CA breeders (and I will be contacting some), but generally I just get stuck at this point bc I feel like I just can't tell who is really good, serious, and experienced. Also it seems that several are taking breaks from breeding. I would really appreciate your input--apologies if I am repeating other posts but I couldn't find info relating to Southern CA. I see there are some Northern CA people and we can drive there too if the right dog is there!
:cheer2:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY! so happy that the time is getting closer!!!

Katie Say at MopTopHavanese is amazing! she is in Rocklin and I know there are several others in the Sac area... just google Havanese Club of America and it should give you a listing of breeders that are ethical and do all the testing...

We drove 10 hrs (one way!) to get Tillie and wouldn't change a thing. We adore her!


----------



## k_inca (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you! I just went to her site (I found it through past posts I think as well)... I will contact her too! She's got some cuties, that's for sure!! I think I might just be on information overload a little bit, so it's really nice to hear about peoples' experiences. Do you mind me asking where you drove from?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we weren't lucky enough to get a Hav from Katie, BUT we went and visited her and her dogs and that is where we met our first Havs! She is an amazing lady! So helpful and kind! we are still in touch and are going to the Hav Playdate in Tracy together this next weekend!
I live in "Far Northern CA" about 2 hours south of Ashland, OR. We got Tillie from Bay City, OR, on the northern Oregon coast, about 15 minutes from Washington!! LOL


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi -- I've met a number of breeders here in Ca. Most of which are in the No. Ca. area - Gold Country etc. Here's a couple of things to consider when your working on selecting a breeder.

As I'm sure you know there are 4 major Hav. lines in the US. They vary from the smallish size and silky fur (or hair if you prefer) of the conformation to a bulkier and heavier version. I believe all four lines will have the coat colors you are looking at. So, in your discussions with the breeder ask what their breeding goals are and what kind of lines they are using in their program. I'm a fan of the dogs that will mature out at the higher end of the conformation spec. to me they just 'feel' better.

Both Snoopy and Snickers came from the same breeder and are indeed a bigger dog than some of the others.

I'm sure you know all of the red flags in purchasing a puppy, so I won't go through them now, but will say that when you have selected your breeder it's important that you form an ongoing relationship with them. If they seem to be more interested in the sale to you of ýour' puppy than of getting to know you and encouraging a lot of interaction you might want to be careful Again Snick's and Snoop's' breeder and I are in frequent contact -- I keep her updated on their progress and she keeps me updated on her next champions progress... 

Add to your list of possible Breeders in Ca. --->
Mary Lopez
Kimberly (Sorry I forget her last name) from Havtahava
Janet Wahl

Hope you get your new friend soon, and that he / she / it's exactly what your looking for!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Just a quick question - Jim, how much do your two weigh now? McGee is eight pounds already at a little over 4 mos. Abby at 4 yrs. is 8 lbs.!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

To add to what Jim said on sizes, even a breeder who is breeding toward the middle of the size range for the standard may very well produce some puppies that are larger and some smaller. Kodi's parents are both right in the "preferred" range at about 11 lbs... Kodi grew to a slim, trim but largish 16.5 lbs. (and like Jim, he's the perfect size for us!:biggrin1 Likewise, there will be occasional "runts" that are unexpectedly small, but otherwise wonderful dogs. I wouldALWAYS avoid buying a dog of ANY breed from a breeder who "specializes" in dogs that are smaller than the breed standard. (often called "teacups" or "minis") These sub-standard sized lines often have more than their share of health problems.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

To add to what Jim said, there are many good breeders in Northern CA. The ones he mentioned from Gold Country Havanese, of course, and there are several who are members of the Havanese Club of Northern California. You might google both clubs and check everyone out. I got my two girls from Elaine at Lil Pawz, and I couldn't be happier. I've gained wonderful dogs (one weighs 11 lbs and the other is 16 but they are both older. I'm not sure if she ever has any that get to 16 lbs anymore but I rather like the larger size. Less chance of stepping on them! LOL). I've also gained good friends in Elaine and Dennis.


----------



## k_inca (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I will definitely look into more people in Northern CA. I'm getting the sense that the S. CA Havanese Club is a little different-- no play dates at people's houses, as far as I know!  Are there any Southern CA owners or club members out there on the forum? As far as size goes, I don't have a particular preference, but I think it's something to think about further. I do love when their hair is wavy and "moppy"! Does that go with a particular line as well? (Jim as you said, it sounds like bigger size tends to correlate with bulkier hair too?) Or does it have to do with how people groom them? I've also heard that some people call theirs "silk" havanese but seem to remember that this is a term that should kind of be ignored... 

Anyway great to discuss all this with you guys, thank you again!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Just a quick question - Jim, how much do your two weigh now? McGee is eight pounds already at a little over 4 mos. Abby at 4 yrs. is 8 lbs.!!!


Both Snickers and Snoopy tip the scales at 17 pounds. (Well, ok 16.8 on the wifes weight watchers scale.) But it's important to note that they were both playing in the sprinklers earlier tonight and are still a little bit wet -- not soaking -- just not bone dry -- so they may be more like 16.5)


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I just got Brutus form a So. Cal breeder, Palm Springs to be exact! But we met in the middle to pick him up. Her name is Robin and her website is www.havanasilkdogs.com. I can't say enough great things about her, she is amazing and has been doing this for a long time. She is also close friends with Eileen from Lil Pawz in Nor. Cal and I think Eileen got her started(?) Anyway we love Brutus, he's 16 weeks today and is a doll! We got her from a referral from 2 other moms who purchased from Robin at my daughters school.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Taken from the HCSC website:

_Breeder Directory

GALAXY HAVANESE
Claire McCabe
Encino, CA
818-708-3686
email:
[email protected]

HAVANESE CHEZ NOUS
Linda & Wendell Strike 
Manhattan Beach, CA 
310-753-3210
[email protected]

KARMA HAVANESE 
Debbie Fielden
Huntington Beach, CA
714-536-2542
email: 
[email protected]
website:
www.karmahavanese.tripod.com

LITTLEJOYS HAVANESE 
Joyce Koller
Oxnard, CA
805-988-7582 
email: 
[email protected]
website: 
www.littlejoyshavanese.com

R'GANG HAVANESE 
Jane & Al Falkenstein
Mesa, AZ
480-239-7006
email: 
[email protected]
website: 
www.rganghavanese.com

SEAHAVEN HAVANESE
Rita Harrington
Santa Barbara, CA
805-964-0323
email:
[email protected]

WYNMARK HAVANESE
Fredith & Stan Holt
Rancho Palos Verdes, CA
310-378-4106
email: 
[email protected]
website: 
www.wynmarkhavanese.com_

Karen Ku (californiastar here on the forum) at Kokomo Havanese in Monrovia has puppies available.

You can also check with Karen Pike at Aviva Havanese in Bakersfield to see if she has any puppies available.

There are other breeders in the area but, I think this is probably a good start 

Good luck w/your search!


----------



## k_inca (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Lindsey- Brutus is a cutie! You must be thrilled. Thanks for letting me know-- I'll contact Robin as well. Are you also in the S.CA area? 

I said something in my last post about not knowing for sure what it meant when people call them "silk" dogs... I guess just because they are so wonderfully soft! ...but I wasn't sure there was a distinction. My understanding is that there used to be a difference -but there is no longer a difference- although the term is still used. (?) Just curious, seeing that term in the name.


----------



## k_inca (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Leslie! I've been to the HCSC site and actually have a spreadsheet going of all the people in CA and availability, etc. What can I say, I'm a planner!!  Now I just need to work my way through the list and do my due diligence.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

k_inca said:


> Thanks for the advice! I will definitely look into more people in Northern CA. I'm getting the sense that the S. CA Havanese Club is a little different-- no play dates at people's houses, as far as I know!  Are there any Southern CA owners or club members out there on the forum? As far as size goes, I don't have a particular preference, but I think it's something to think about further. I do love when their hair is wavy and "moppy"! Does that go with a particular line as well? (Jim as you said, it sounds like bigger size tends to correlate with bulkier hair too?) Or does it have to do with how people groom them? I've also heard that some people call theirs "silk" havanese but seem to remember that this is a term that should kind of be ignored...
> 
> Anyway great to discuss all this with you guys, thank you again!


No, size and hair type absolutely do NOT go along with each other. There are small and large with both types of hair. Kodi is on the large side, but definitely has a silky, easy groom (well, for a Hav anyway!ound coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SnickersDad said:


> Both Snickers and Snoopy tip the scales at 17 pounds. (Well, ok 16.8 on the wifes weight watchers scale.) But it's important to note that they were both playing in the sprinklers earlier tonight and are still a little bit wet -- not soaking -- just not bone dry -- so they may be more like 16.5)


ound: They ARE sponges, aren't they!?!?!? ound:


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

k_inca said:


> Hi Lindsey- Brutus is a cutie! You must be thrilled. Thanks for letting me know-- I'll contact Robin as well. Are you also in the S.CA area?
> 
> I said something in my last post about not knowing for sure what it meant when people call them "silk" dogs... I guess just because they are so wonderfully soft! ...but I wasn't sure there was a distinction. My understanding is that there used to be a difference -but there is no longer a difference- although the term is still used. (?) Just curious, seeing that term in the name.


Hey! I live in Santa Clarita, by Magic Mtn, so I am only about 45 mins from LA. I think the silk dogs are the original from Cuba but don't exist anymore. The term is used now for the type of hair they have which is oh so silky  BTW Robin does have pups available now. She is a very responsable breeder that does ALL the testing etc. She is amazing!!!


----------



## k_inca (Mar 17, 2011)

Update: We found our guy!! DH and I are sooooooo excited. We have to wait a month because of DH's work... it is going to be a looooooooong month! Thanks for your suggestions and help everyone! I contacted pretty much everyone that was suggested! --And I feel like I got to know a few people a little bit in the process. More to come when we take him home!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting! It will be hard to wait a whole month but I'm so glad you found just the right puppy. Will the breeder send you some update pics for you to share with us? hint, hint!


----------



## k_inca (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Kathie! lol I know pics are a MUST here!! 

ah-so-happeeeeeeeeee!
:cheer2:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

How exciting! Lots of time to shop for new puppy!!


----------



## Vbella&Diego (Jun 27, 2011)

I flew Diego into San Diego from KY, I loved my breeder she talked to me about every detail and while I was sad when he arrived after his long flight I was in love at first sight.


----------

